# Feeding Isopods



## musihuto (Nov 24, 2006)

I was just wondering...  do isopods actually need any food,
or do they just eat plant matter found in the substrate?  (like coco fibre, peat, soil, etc)

                       thanks! 
                                - munis


----------



## Bigboy (Nov 24, 2006)

They eat left over bits of food, and plant matter.  Wouldn't hurt to give them a few oak or maple leaves to chow down on every now and then.


----------



## Scourge (Nov 24, 2006)

I usually put a bit of flaked fish food in there with 'em, they seem to eat it.


----------



## the_frog_kid (Nov 24, 2006)

as i have said fish food is not good or inverts because of the phosphorus
i feen mine coco fiber ,mites, dead roaches , spilled roach diet and other decaying matter




thanx froggy


----------



## Timmy (Nov 24, 2006)

Isopods are the 'rolley pollies', right? If so, what use do you have for those?


----------



## the_frog_kid (Nov 24, 2006)

they keep tanks clean 
eat extra food and eat mites if you have the right specie 
and yes they are rolly polies 




thanx froggy


----------



## Kimo (Nov 24, 2006)

What are those right species? Could I somehow collect them from outside somehow, because I can not find them in my country.Thanks!


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 24, 2006)

I've seen them munch on cat or dog kibble,romaine lettuce,apples,carrots,white bread, and then you have the natural stuff from outside like leaves and such.


----------



## musihuto (Nov 24, 2006)

well...  ok, see my main question is, if their purpose is to "clean up" how do i know if there's enough stuff for them to clean up?  or if i feed them, will they be satisfied with the food i'm giving them and neglect their clean-up duties?

           thanks! 
                   - munis


----------



## the_frog_kid (Nov 24, 2006)

they will eat the roach left overs and if your roaches have food the isopodes have food 
ie always have food lol




thanx froggy


----------



## P.jasonius (Nov 25, 2006)

I was considering getting some isopods for my tank, did you get them from a supplier or collect them wild?  Does anyone sell them sanitized?  The dangers are probably minimal, and maybe I'm just being anal, but I don't want to infect my tank with anything.


----------



## the_frog_kid (Nov 25, 2006)

why would you need them sanitized
they        are        cleaners
thats their purpose
lol
i collect them and culture them then use the young by the thousand
and my colonie just died out lol i didnt water them enough 
gotta go find more lol




thanx froggy


----------



## Digby Rigby (Nov 25, 2006)

*Sanitized...for your protection*

I do believe he means captive born and bred.  So as not to introduce parasites or pesticides or other contaminants into his cultures.  They are scavengers.  You can feed them dandruff flakes, scabs, toe jam, puss;P , molds, fungus, molted skins,      aka feces,:} , as well as fresh foods always good to give them dead leaves.  Depending on species some can be good feeders, like the pygmy and dwarf white isopods as well as the philoscia, in fact send me a private message with your name and phone number and we can get you more info on availability and such of captive bred.

DigbyRigby@exoticfeeders.com

My feeders are cooler than your pets!:razz:


----------

